# Tri P7 SureFire M6



## Britelumens (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

Trying to give an used SureFire M6 a spark of life.
It is running direct drive about _2000+ lumens_ approximately.

*- 3 x P7 C bin (direct drive)*
*- Custom heat-sink*
*- Modified McR20 reflectors*
*- FM 3 x 17670 premium battery holder*
*- Modified recycled spoil MN21 bulb*
*- Teflon wire*


















*Beamshot at approximately 295 feet away *









( I tried a .gif to make it animated, but it turn out ugly, lots of light there at Direct Drive)


With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## TexLite (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice!

Is the heatsink something that is going to be available?

-Michael


----------



## Changchung (Aug 22, 2008)

I want one of this... :devil:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 22, 2008)

Beutiful Mod!
How is the Runtime? And Draw from the batteries?

Do you have all the parts to make one more  ?



Love it!!
Just Love it!!!


Regards,
Benny


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 22, 2008)

HELL YEAH!!!

Thats a very nice job!!!!

I LOVE the Heatsink!!! That looks awesome!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Simple, elegant, beautifully machined, rechargeable, and ridiculously bright... fantastic! 

BTW, how did you make it black? Is it anodized, powder coated, or what?


----------



## lasercrazy (Aug 22, 2008)

No beamshots?


----------



## white light (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey Jo, how do I get one


----------



## CM (Aug 22, 2008)

Holy c**p! That's about 30W of power. How is the heat conducted from the sink to the body of the light?


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job!

Very clean and professional.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow Jo! Outstanding build! I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## OceanView (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, looks like a piece of art rather than parts for a flashlight! :thumbsup:


----------



## BSBG (Aug 23, 2008)

CM said:


> Holy c**p! That's about 30W of power. How is the heat conducted from the sink to the body of the light?



Direct contact I'd guess base on the shape of the sink.


----------



## Britelumens (Aug 23, 2008)

TexLite said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Is the heatsink something that is going to be available?
> 
> -Michael



Hi Micheal, 

I made this out of the intention of putting some life to a M6 which has a burn out bulb. So I am not sure, if there will be demand for such a mod? Also, I think the heat-sink could be revise further to run 3 x P7 more efficient. See my comment below....




MorpheusT1 said:


> Beutiful Mod!
> How is the Runtime? And Draw from the batteries?
> 
> Do you have all the parts to make one more  ?
> ...



Hi Benny,

With a 17670 at 1600mAh (AW), I believe the theoretical runtime is approximately 40 mins at direct drive.


At the moment, I have only this.





TigerhawkT3 said:


> Simple, elegant, beautifully machined, rechargeable, and ridiculously bright... fantastic!
> 
> BTW, how did you make it black? Is it anodized, powder coated, or what?



Hi Tigerhawk,

The black is anodized.




lasercrazy said:


> No beamshots?




Will add one if possible





white light said:


> Hey Jo, how do I get one



You got PM 



CM said:


> Holy c**p! That's about 30W of power. How is the heat conducted from the sink to the body of the light?



Hi CM,

Just like the original profile, there is not much contact between the body and the heat-sink. And heat is hardly felt on the body even at a extended time of operation. Therefore, care has to come in when operating it at a extended period.


With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens

p/s: Thank guys for the compliment :thumbsup:


----------



## Britelumens (Aug 23, 2008)

This mod is made just like the original screw on setup. Easy to remove and replace. And can be use to fit on other lego as long it can supply 3 x Li Ion to it.







With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## Rommul (Aug 23, 2008)

Can the M6 hold 3x18650 or maybe 4x18650


----------



## nein166 (Aug 23, 2008)

Rommul said:


> Can the M6 hold 3x18650 or maybe 4x18650


No but check out this 2x18650 carrier


----------



## Rommul (Aug 23, 2008)

nein166 said:


> No but check out this 2x18650 carrier



Thanks.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Aug 24, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jo,

Bloody SUPERB built


----------



## CM (Aug 25, 2008)

I think there's enough of an interest here in a "burst mode" eye scorcher. Any plans on making these available?


----------



## white light (Aug 25, 2008)

CM said:


> I think there's enough of an interest here in a "burst mode" eye scorcher. Any plans on making these available?


 
I second that:thumbsup:


----------



## wquiles (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome - very nice work on the heatsink 

Will


----------



## Britelumens (Aug 25, 2008)

CM said:


> I think there's enough of an interest here in a "burst mode" eye scorcher. Any plans on making these available?



Hi CM,

I could make some of these heat-sinks and wire them up. However, my main obstacle here is the McR20 reflector which is seems quite hard to obtain and the connection part was made using a recycle MN21 bulb 
_(The recycle section of the MN21 can be do away by making the heat-sink as a whole though)_

Also, are you referring to making the whole module with the KL4 head only or just the parts?


With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## darkzero (Aug 25, 2008)

Britelumens said:


> my main obstacle here is the McR20 reflector which is seems quite hard to obtain


 
:thinking: There are currently 87 in stock aside from the McR-20S & McR-20J.


----------



## Britelumens (Aug 25, 2008)

darkzero said:


> :thinking: There are currently 87 in stock aside from the McR-20S & McR-20J.



May I know if its from Wayne @ Shoppe?


----------



## darkzero (Aug 25, 2008)

Britelumens said:


> May I know if its from Wayne @ Shoppe?


 
Yes from the Sandwhich Shoppe. I don't know anyone else sells them. Who do you purchase them from?


----------



## koala (Aug 26, 2008)

TNC, 4sevens sells them but have very low stock level . It's best to get them from wayne.


----------



## ICUDoc (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow great heatsink!!!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 26, 2008)

4Sevens sells the McR20 and McR18 and is pretty fast with shipping+ it is free worldwide.



Benny


----------



## Britelumens (Aug 26, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> 4Sevens sells the McR20 and McR18 and is pretty fast with shipping+ it is free worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> Benny



Hi Benny and Darkzero,

Thanks guys, I will drop them a mail and also look for other reflectors alternative.


With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## Britelumens (Aug 26, 2008)

*Beamshot added in the 1st post *.


With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## OceanView (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, that is a _huge_ beam!


----------



## Gator762 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm curious about your setup, because it looks to be wired in series... Is that so? Excuse me for being such a noob, but is that OK for multi-emitter setups?


----------



## darkzero (Aug 29, 2008)

Gator762 said:


> I'm curious about your setup, because it looks to be wired in series... Is that so? Excuse me for being such a noob, but is that OK for multi-emitter setups?


 
They are wired in series cause FM's battery holder is configured for series. Multi-emitter setups can be wired in series or parallel depending on battery/driver configuration but usually series is the better route to go for direct drive.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 25, 2008)

:bump: for any updates on making the entire head unit available for sale?


----------



## Britelumens (Sep 25, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> :bump: for any updates on making the entire head unit available for sale?



Hi brighterisbetter,

Yup, will start to work on this project soon as I have just finish a batch of custom P7 at B/S/T.



With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 25, 2008)

Britelumens said:


> Hi brighterisbetter,
> 
> Yup, will start to work on this project soon as I have just finish a batch of custom P7 at B/S/T.
> 
> ...


 


Will just the heatsinks be available for purchase?
If so, please put me down for at least one...maybe 2 depending on price:twothumbs
I have 2 KT4's waiting, along with the parts....just need heatsinks


----------



## Bobpuvel (Sep 25, 2008)

THAT IS SOOO BRIGHT!!! wow... that's all I have to say is wow!:twothumbs


----------



## Britelumens (Sep 25, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Will just the heatsinks be available for purchase?
> If so, please put me down for at least one...maybe 2 depending on price:twothumbs
> I have 2 KT4's waiting, along with the parts....just need heatsinks



Hi DaFABRICATA,

Sure, I will keep you posted when this project start.


With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## vestureofblood (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice. Thats probly the best looking tri p7 I have ever seen.


----------



## kurni (Sep 26, 2008)

hot... literally...

How long before it's uncomfortable to hold?


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 26, 2008)

I would like one of these setups. will a MN20 bulb be fine? you mentioned that you recycled the MN21 bulb, im guessing for the springs?

Will this work with the std MB20 with SF123s?


----------



## Britelumens (Sep 27, 2008)

kurni said:


> hot... literally...
> 
> How long before it's uncomfortable to hold?



Hi kurni,


About 3 - 4 mins and it can get really hot, enough to scotch the handler hand. If improvement is made to the heat-sink where it is making contact to the head and perhaps epoxy together. Heat management could be better. And that is what I am looking into now.



With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## wquiles (Sep 27, 2008)

Britelumens said:


> Hi kurni,
> 
> 
> About 3 - 4 mins and it can get really hot, enough to scotch the handler hand. If improvement is made to the heat-sink where it is making contact to the head and perhaps epoxy together. Heat management could be better. And that is what I am looking into now.
> ...



The heat has to go somewhere. The flashlight to air transfer is normally not very effective as you are limited by the air temp and the movement of the air against the flashlight. However, the flashlight to hand heat transfer is not that bad (up to a point) since "we" and our blood absorb heat from the flashlight. If right now the flashlight gets hot to touch after 3-4 minutes, more efficient transfer of the heat between the heatsink and the head could be better, depending on how much heat is being currently transfered to the head - but again, once the head gets to the temp of the rest of the body, you are back to square one - where is the heat of the flashlight going to go?

What I am trying to say is that if it is hot now, it can't become cool to the touch, no mater what you do. Heat from three P7's is simply a LOT and the heat will warm up the host no mater what. Don't get me wrong - I love this light, and the output is insane, but we need to be realistic - it is going to get hot, hot, hot :naughty:

Will


----------



## Britelumens (Sep 27, 2008)

wquiles said:


> Heat from three P7's is simply a LOT and the heat will warm up the host no mater what.
> Will



Hi Will,

I totally agreed with you. The air gap between the heat-sink and the KT4 head is creating a column like an insulator. And I would maybe like to try to have the heat-sink in contact with the KT4 and host to see if there is a slight improvement. More of a finding than trying to eliminating the enormous heat generated from 3 P7's at direct drive which is impossible. Or I should say effectively to have a good runtime. Unless a large host is used.

I think any more than 3 x P7 is only good for momentary burst mode use or anything of a short duration. 


With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd be interested in one of your optimized heatsinks when/if you make them available. It would be _really nice_ if there was a cavity or something along those lines machined out of the sink somewhere to allow the insertion of a driver or two to run the P7's regulated. I'm dreaming of putting your head on either an M3 or M4 body and underdriving the P7's with either 2x17670's or 2x17500's!! That would make such a cool light IMO.


----------



## IcantC (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow great work indeed!


----------



## Mettee (Oct 3, 2008)

What model of the MCR20 is being used here? Not the "s" or the "j" right?


----------



## Britelumens (Oct 3, 2008)

Mettee said:


> What model of the MCR20 is being used here? Not the "s" or the "j" right?



Right Mettee


----------



## Mettee (Oct 3, 2008)

this mod is so cool, I think I have to buy an M6 just to do it. Thanks for the info and great product.


----------



## Britelumens (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,


*Here* is the interest thread for those who is keen on this heat-sink.



With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------

